# ALFA AWUS036ACS 802.11ac Driver Stupidness [Fixed!!!]



## theFOoL (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi guy's,

I'm somewht new to Linux and my God when I wanted a USB WiFi Adapter to just *Work with Linux it should but in the Product Info. it states it should but on Ubuntu-Linux MINT it doesn't and I tried the Driver tool thing but still after a restart nothing! What am I doing wrong?!!!

I even tried this Video with no Luck... *VIDEO*

I even searched and went here but of course as soon as I pasted "sudo make install" it said NO Device found *LINK*

II even Uninstalled the driver and went back to the Driver install option in MINT. Installed then rebooted and just still WTH

Edit: All FIXED! *LINK*


----------

